# Nominal Dishwasher Air Gap Countertop Hole...



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what size hole saw bit you use for a typical dishwasher airgap 1 3/8 perhaps? I need to drill the counter top and don't have one handy... I am a commercial hand. I haven't installed one of these in years!!


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

1 3/8 will work


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Jklsr55 said:


> Can anyone tell me what size hole saw bit you use for a typical dishwasher airgap 1 3/8 perhaps? I need to drill the counter top and don't have one handy... I am a commercial hand. I haven't installed one of these in years!!


Don't install one..they are not worth the crap... and smells like hell after short usage..


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Jklsr55 said:


> Can anyone tell me what size hole saw bit you use for a typical dishwasher airgap 1 3/8 perhaps? I need to drill the counter top and don't have one handy... I am a commercial hand. I haven't installed one of these in years!!


Why not just high loop the discharge hose ?
I'm in Idaho and that passes code around here.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

We haven installed on since 1987... High loop it and your done


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

The loop is our friend.


----------

